# Hospitalists billing



## jdibble (Mar 29, 2010)

Hopefully someone can help me. I am new to billing for a Hospitalists group and the doctors are questioning me if they can charge for certain things and I'm not sure how to answer.  

First, one doctor has asked if she can charge for a pronouncement. Apparently the patient was under the care of their primary, but this dr was not available when the patient expired so he asked our hospitalist to pronounce his patient. The doctor wrote a report. Can she bill for this and if so, which codes would I use.

Next, they are questioning in they can charge for a central line placed along with the hospital visit. Can Hospitialists bill and be paid for procedures they perform along with the E/M?

Thank you for any assistance in this. I am totally clueless beyond the E/M for this hospital billing thing!

Jodi Dibble, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 29, 2010)

Pronouncement - the physician who pronounces the patient can code the service provided using discharge day management codes (99238-99239 depending on documented time spent).

Procedures - bedside procedure performed by the physician may be coded.  You will need a modifier on the E/M if it is a significant, separately reportable service. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jdibble (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Tessa for your help. Just to clarify - the patient was being followed by his own doctor for care but was not available to pronounce his patient and asked our Hospitalist to do so. Can the primary still charge for the discharge or would it be the Hospitalist who does the discharge then? I just want to make sure because I don't know if the primary is planning on doing a discharge too.

Thanks again for your help.

Jodi Dibble, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 1, 2010)

*Discharge*

There are multiples posts on this exact topic here on the forum.

*Only* the provider who actually pronounces the patient may code for discharge day management.


----------

